# Insanely Irresponsible Sale by local Vendor



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/19)

Sorry guys, just have to vent, just recieved this in my e-mail as a news letter and i'm fuming!




How can a "Reputable Vendor" sell a Mechanical mod as a combo and supply a 30Q battery?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! This is so irresponsible! The 30Q has a Current rating of ONLY 15Amps!! It is 100% definitely NOT a suitable battery for a Mech Mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9 | Optimistic 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/3/19)

WTF. 

The scary thing is that it is at a really good price and inexperienced vapers might be tempted. Have you contacted the "reputable vendor".

I think that it would be worthwhile doing so.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> WTF.
> 
> The scary thing is that it is at a really good price and inexperienced vapers might be tempted. Have you contacted the "reputable vendor".
> 
> I think that it would be worthwhile doing so.



Called them out on another platform.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/3/19)

I would like to hear their response. In my book, it would be impossible to justify.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/3/19)

Eish and today was my first day using a mech and was happy vaping on a pinky camoflage as a minion.
Is a lg choc better?

Ok must also mention I build 0.8ohm and higher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Eish and today was my first day using a mech and was happy vaping on a pinky camoflage as a minion.
> Is a lg choc better?
> 
> Ok must also mention I build 0.8ohm and higher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Eish and today was my first day using a mech and was happy vaping on a pinky camoflage as a minion.
> Is a lg choc better?
> 
> Ok must also mention I build 0.8ohm and higher




you can work it out as follows:

Amps = Voltage / Resistance

Eg. 3.7v / 0.8Ohms = 4.7 Amps wich will give you roughly 18Watts ( Watts = Voltage x Amps )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima (15/3/19)

I run a 30Q in my mech but then I would also like to think that I know what I am doing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> you can work it out as follows:
> 
> Amps = Voltage / Resistance
> 
> Eg. 3.7v / 0.8Ohms = 4.7 Amps wich will give you roughly 18Watts ( Watts = Voltage x Amps )



Thanks so at that ohms I can pretty much vape on any battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/19)

Lol, only reply I got:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/19)

Yeah, got a full reply:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (15/3/19)

Thats really a good deal now.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## GSM500 (15/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks so at that ohms I can pretty much vape on any battery


I'd always make sure that you are drawing less than what the battery can deliver. I've seen some strange 18650's out there (Very High capacity rating but very low current draw), not for vaping application, but there is always going to be a clown that will try it. Mechs are not for clowns.

I think almost all 18650's sold by vape shops could run a 0.8 Ohm build in a SB mech no problems but always check to be safe.

Old and worn out batteries can also be a problem on current draw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Vilaishima (15/3/19)

That is a superb response from them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/19)

Vilaishima said:


> That is a superb response from them!


They handled it pretty well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (15/3/19)

hats off to them for the response and especially the fix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/3/19)

A perfect response. Couldn't ask for anything better. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## CMMACKEM (15/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Called them out on another platform.


Why not name them on here? It is a forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/3/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Why not name them on here? It is a forum.


If you search for the okes names, you will find the vendor name

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (15/3/19)

Well done, @Dela Rey Steyn ! Goes to show that if you don't do anything, nothing will get done.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/3/19)

GSM500 said:


> but there is always going to be a clown that will try it. Mechs are not for clowns.

Reactions: Funny 9 | Disagree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/3/19)

Awesome work @Dela Rey Steyn!
I hope you realise that you possibly prevented an unknowing vaper from a catastrophy.
Well done boet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (15/3/19)

You can safely run a 30Q in a mech with no issues at all. The vendor is literally doing nothing wrong. This is so silly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (15/3/19)

Well done @Dela Rey Steyn 

Most people would have just read the add and move on.

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (15/3/19)

Spyro said:


> You can safely run a 30Q in a mech with no issues at all. The vendor is literally doing nothing wrong. This is so silly


I disagree, just off the top of your head, what is the safe resistance limits for a coil in a mech on a 30Q batt?

...and now ask yourself how many noob vapers will bother to even find out out that info.

Majority of uninformed will take the vape shops 30Q recommendation as safe or they wouldn't have sold it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hakhan (15/3/19)

I think it is dependant on the coil they are supplying with the combo. I use 30qs but my builds are normally around the .3 ohm. What is lacking on the ad is a warning stating it's a mech mode and strictly for experienced Mech users.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spink (15/3/19)

Coils on the pic supplied ohm out to 0.15 as a dual. That's a 25 amp draw on the battery. The RDA included is dual.

Which is why they have corrected it to include a vtc5a. Disclaimer should also be included as mentioned.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro (15/3/19)

blujeenz said:


> I disagree, just off the top of your head, what is the safe resistance limits for a coil in a mech on a 30Q batt?
> 
> ...and now ask yourself how many noob vapers will bother to even find out out that info.
> 
> Majority of uninformed will take the vape shops 30Q recommendation as safe or they wouldn't have sold it.



If you're a noob with a mech does the battery actually make any difference? If you're a noob, you probably won't buy a mech. If you do, you're not all that smart... Which means you're probably not clued up on battery safety and building low will most likely be the least of your worries.

Mooch stated that even on a 0.02ohm build you probably won't vent a battery and that most failures are due to dead shorts.

Safe CD limit for a 30Q based on Samsung 15A rating:

0.28 Ohm (if you go by a 4.2v full charge)
0.25 Ohm (if you go by a 3.7v charge)

Safe CD limit for a 30Q based on mooch 19A/20A rating:

0.21 Ohm (if you go by a 4.2v full charge)
or 0.19 Ohm (if you go by a 3.7v charge)


Those are at full continuous discharges. It is safe to discharge the battery continuously from full to empty. You can build unsafely... But you can build unsafely on any battery.

If vendors were obliged to sell things that were safe we'd not have access to cars, toasters, knives, rollercoasters, olives with the pips still inside, etc, etc, etc, etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/3/19)

Take a look a Mooch's latest video. As far as the battery is concerned a pulse is pretty much the same as a continuous discharge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan (16/3/19)

Spink said:


> Coils on the pic supplied ohm out to 0.15 as a dual. That's a 25 amp draw on the battery. The RDA included is dual.
> 
> Which is why they have corrected it to include a vtc5a. Disclaimer should also be included as mentioned.


100% correct.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/3/19)

Just tell me something. A lady on one of these facebook vape groups are selling 30q batteries. Then there come this guy that says he own a vapeshop and he goes off about how "kak" these 30q batteries are. But the next sentence he say for how much he sell them at his shop.

Now If you sell something to your clients that in your own words are "kak". Does that mean you have a " kak" shop?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Just tell me something. A lady on one of these facebook vape groups are selling 30q batteries. Then there come this guy that says he own a vapeshop and he goes off about how "kak" these 30q batteries are. But the next sentence he say for how much he sell them at his shop.
> 
> Now If you sell something to your clients that in your own words are "kak". Does that mean you have a " kak" shop?



30Q's are excellent batteries for regulated mods, they have a 3000mah capacity anf perform well. Have a set of 4 that I use in my RX300 that have lasted more than a year. Just not suitable for mech use by "Average Joe Vaper"

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Darius1332 (19/3/19)

30Q regulated are amazing, use the batteries appropriate for what you are going to do with them and you are fine.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

